# New 4020 Series



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

New 4020 series. Note the curved loader arms, and front cowling.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

There's your rotary cutter, Chief!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

another one.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great pic Mow! I knew Deere was coming out with the 4000 Twenty Series this summer but did not have any solid info. just yet. I have seen some of the thread and pics over on the Taliban Tractor board, but nothing from Deere yet. Where did you find this pics?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Chief, PM me when you have room in your mailbox. Thanks.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics! The curved hood and loader arms look to be copies from NH products, but they sure should improve visibility. Are there any changes to the machine specs over the 10 series?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

:duh: Sorry about the full mailbox. It is cleaned out now. Wilco!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Deere is supposed to be releasing the big cat out of the bag on 1 July so I am eagerly awaiting the promotional. Word has it that the 4720 is supposed to be between 50 to 57 hp. and be a genuine Deere engine and not a Yanmar. Should be interesting to see what really get unvieled as opposed to all of the rumor control going around.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I am going to expand the mods PM mailbox size again. Be right back.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Andy. I am like my girls about cleaning out my kids box. Sorry!!!!


----------

